# What Do You Look Like?



## Shinzu

i figured this would be a cool thread to start.  

we always see member names and posts but have a hard time matching the face with the name.  if you have a favorite picture of yourself in your uniform or during training post it here so we can all see what everyone looks like.

below is a pic of me after i made black belt in 2001.

http://d21c.com/DNA92/galgifs/soodopic.jpg


----------



## Phil Elmore

Training Photos


----------



## Hollywood1340

I'd have to say my whole bloody site


----------



## GouRonin

I have a few pics on my website too. Old and new stuff. But you have to go searching for some of it.


----------



## KenpoGirl

LOL  Me being the modest person I am (NOT) my site has quite a few pictures of myself.  And unlike Gou, I don't hide mine.    Though the pictures are outdated by about 2 years.

(oh and if you notice that some of the pic's aren't displaying, I know about it and I'll be fixing it in a little while.    )


----------



## Hollywood1340

Shamesles self promotions, gotta love it. Oh, and do sign the guestbook when ya stop by.


----------



## TKDman

W00t, Im at his site too..


----------



## RCastillo

A pic of myself, unless I get paid for it, UPFRONT!

It's called Economics!

Any problems? Contact my agent, The Goldendragon!


----------



## karatekid1975

Here's my site: http://www.geocities.com/tsdstudent/L_B_Pics.html

It's not much right now, but I will be adding/changing pics soon. Check out my hook kick  There's also pics of my man, and our dog.

Shinzu, cool. The ol' TSD uniform  Cool pic


----------



## Shinzu

cool pix laurie!!  i like the hook kick also


----------



## karatekid1975

Thanks. Pretty good for kicking in jeans, huh?  It took me so long to get that kick. I had the flexibility, but I had to work on the technique forever LOL.


----------



## Cruentus

Here is a really bad one of me with Professor Remy Amador Presas...

http://www.horizonma.com/images/007.jpg

I've gained about 35 lbs. of muscle since then! :apv:


----------



## Chris from CT

Phil, for some reason, when I first saw your pic I heard Sean Connery saying, "Damn, I'm Sexy."   

Take care


----------



## jfarnsworth

Look at my picture on the left here. I had a computer crash a little while back so I dont' have the full blown up version at the moment.


----------



## Phil Elmore

> Phil, for some reason, when I first saw your pic I heard Sean Connery saying, "Damn, I'm Sexy."



Yes, he follows me around saying that a lot.


----------



## TkdWarrior

hmm cool here's my link
photo is bit old but still works 
www.geocities.com/robinhood_y2kk
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## karatekid1975

TKDwarrior,

cute pic  Makes me want to "pinch your cute little cheeks" as my grandmom would say, and do ....... ouch! hehehehehe


----------



## Klondike93

Just click on the www link to the left, I'm on the first page   




:asian:


----------



## Samurai

Here are some pictures on our website....
http://www.geocities.com/indianamartialarts/instructor.htm

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Cliarlaoch

Getting pics on the net would require a scanner for me...

and figuring out how not to break it with a single touch (they don't teach you THAT in the dojang, let me tell you!)

Technology + Cliarlaoch = Big Mess


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *Just click on the www link to the left, I'm on the first page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :asian: *



Nice looking pooch, does he bite?


----------



## Klondike93

Only if you bother me when I'm working out  :rofl: 



:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *Only if you bother me when I'm working out  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> :asian: *



he,he,he, okay then, I'll stay away...:rofl:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

This is me and my favorite training partner... :asian: 
http://www.geocities.com/r_bruin/TKD_photopage.html


----------



## bart

This one's a photo from a stickfighting tourny in Cebu. The gear I'm wearing is WEKAF style stick fighting protection. It's on my wife's website which is distinctly _non_-martial.  

http://www.jujubuggz.com/docs/barthelmetoff.jpg


----------



## Kenpo Wolf

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *It's not much right now, but I will be adding/changing pics soon. Check out my hook kick  There's also pics of my man, and our dog.
> *



Cool pics but what's with the expression on your man's face? It looks like he was caught with his hand in the cookie jar, no offence meant BTW, great looking kick and you have a cool looking dog. Is it part akita?


----------



## karatekid1975

LOL I tell him that all the time! I try to take his pic, and I tell him not to look "dorky." LOL Now I know I'm not the only one who thinks that way 

I know my dog is mixed breed. Sheppard, definitely. But I've been trying to figure out what else he is mixed with. He has that "curly" tail. He's a big dog (tall), and slender. He has "webbed feet." If anyone can help, lemme know 

Thanks by the way


----------



## Nightingale

This is from about three years ago at Battle of LA Tournament in Los Angeles.  One of my instructors, Mr. John Newburg, was kind enough to assist me in my self defense.


----------



## KennethKu

What a great setup for the Deathblow (groin punch)  !


----------



## Nightingale

hehe. thx.


----------



## John Bishop




----------



## Hollywood1340

Very cool Mr. Bishop!


----------



## KenpoGirl

I've decided it is unfare of me to only have 2 year old pictures available to view.

So here goes, this is one of my most current pictures, hope it's not too disturbing.  I'm in my full Gi, training hard.  


Dot


----------



## Cthulhu

I would post my own pic up, but as those of you familiar with the Cthulhu mythos know, to see my image it to risk insanity ;p

Cthulhu


----------



## jfarnsworth

Are you um, using trick photography here?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Well, its an old picture but I found one of the Admin team from when we started.....


----------



## Bob Hubbard

A better look is my current avatar.


----------



## Jill666

:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *A better look is my current avatar.  *




I can't see you all that well under your hood there.:rofl:


----------



## Klondike93

What year was that taken for the magazine?

Cool pic



:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *:rofl: *



Thanks.  

Scary thing is it's pretty damn close to the truth.  Red Hair, ponytail, glasses and round.   

LOL  one of these days I'll put my gi on and do the same pose and we can compare.   

Dot

P.S.   BTW Kaith, I like your new avatar.    It's much nicer than the last one.  Very Mysterious.


----------



## Cthulhu

Great pic, Kaith!  

I really should change my avatar to reflect my nick, but none of the decent images I've found scale down that well.

Cthulhu


----------



## Chronuss

personally...I wanna dye my hair with blonde so I can go Super Saiyan, too...


----------



## John Bishop

Klondike:  It was the July issue, 1995


----------



## Cruentus

What is a "Cthuhu"?


----------



## Cthulhu

An ancient, otherwordly evil being from the writings of H.P. Lovecraft and others.

Cthulhu


----------



## Cruentus

Now it all makes sense.


----------



## Aikikitty

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Great pic, Kaith!
> 
> I really should change my avatar to reflect my nick, but none of the decent images I've found scale down that well.
> 
> Cthulhu *



AWWW Cthulhu!  I loved seeing your Vegeta avatar!    Out of all the avatars on this site, yours was one of my favorites!  :vu: 

Robyn:wah:


----------



## Cthulhu

Wow, my avatar had a fan   I'll probably rotate between the three I have: Vegeta, SSJ Vegeta, and the current Cthulhu image (which is *much* more impressive in a larger size).

Cthulhu


----------



## Aikikitty

:asian: Thank:asian: you:asian: Cthulhu!:asian: 

   

Robyn:asian:


----------



## karatekid1975

I should actually GET an avatar! LOL


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *I should actually GET an avatar! LOL *



Put that cool hook kick on here. That is if you can make it small enough for us to still see 'ya.


----------



## karatekid1975

Good idea  I'll work on that


----------



## jfarnsworth

It was kind of hard for me to get that 60 x 60 thing and the right format picture. I was ready to give up before it finally took.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Curent settings allow for 85x85  with a 20kb max file size.
We still reserve the right to refuse anything that we consider inappropriate for martialtalk. :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Curent settings allow for 85x85  with a 20kb max file size.
> We still reserve the right to refuse anything that we consider inappropriate for martialtalk. :asian: *



I hope I'm not that scary looking that you would deem me inappropriate.  Actually at the time I put my picture on here the setting was 60x60 and was hard for me to get my computer to get the right dimensions and such. It's nice to know I can make it bigger if I want to I guess.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Feel free to shoot me the pic and I'll play with it as my time allows. (That goes for everyone).  Just be patient as I'm (finally) getting busy on the webdesign side of things.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Thank you for the kind offer, I for one may just have to take you up on it. :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

I changed mine a little bit ago. Your system actually took it which I was amazed. My program currently on a custom design will only let me change it to 85 pixel's high. Now it looks like I'm a little more stretched out. Oh well, there's actually more things important in life to worry about than that little picture.


----------



## Cthulhu

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Curent settings allow for 85x85  with a 20kb max file size.
> We still reserve the right to refuse anything that we consider inappropriate for martialtalk. :asian: *



Hurm.  When I was doing my Cthulhu avatar, I got a message saying the allowed dimensions were 70x70 with a max. 10kB file size.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard

1 more post crash hiccup that I found...I vaguely remember upping it just before the big kaboom, so I went in today n retweaked it.

Shoot me the pics and I'll massage em into shape.


----------



## Cthulhu

Ah, many thanks.  I got a revised avatar done.  Good thing I saved the original image.

Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons

I really did not like the shot of me in 80x80
My head barely fit. I know I have an ego but . . .   


so here is a pciture


----------



## karatekid1975

Kaith, the one I want to use is on my webpage (the one I am doing a hook kick). Can you copy and paste it? If not, lemme know and I'll send it.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Here's mine.
http://www.wmarnis.com/resume.html


----------



## Cruentus

you guys are hunks!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *you guys are hunks!  *



We Know.

:ladysman: :ladysman:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Paul,

I go away for work for a few days, and you go back to your old ways of making passes at me and Tim on the Net. 

The sooner you get married the better off you will be.  


:rofl: 

Seriously,


Thank you


----------



## Quick Sand

This is the first time I've had a picture of my scanned into a computer. So here I am.  :asian:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Quick Sand _
> *This is the first time I've had a picture of my scanned into a computer. So here I am.  :asian: *



Nice flexibility! Keep up the good work!:asian:


----------



## Mormegil

Here's an old picture of me (I'm the one on the right )


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *Here's an old picture of me (I'm the one on the right )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



And there I was thinking you was the piece of wood on the side


----------



## Kirk

Cool pic, Mormegil ... you should post a vid of you doing drills on
the dummy.

Funny joke, too!


----------



## Mormegil

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Cool pic, Mormegil ... you should post a vid of you doing drills on
> the dummy.
> 
> Funny joke, too! *



Thanks.  I don't really do anything traditional on it (at least very well).  I don't even know the whole Mook form.  That pics about 5 years old, and I'm pretty sure I'm doing that strike wrong!  My right arm should be on the outside of my "opponent's" arm.

Anything I post would be embarrassing at best, and a bad example at worst.


----------



## Mormegil

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *And there I was thinking you was the piece of wood on the side  *



Yeah, we're both kind of dark.


----------



## Quick Sand

Thanks RCastillo.  I was actually kind of suprised when I saw the picture. I have been trying to work on flexibility though.    
  :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess

Kenpo Tess


----------



## Nightingale

Tess!

You have so many pretty pictures!  wow!

-N-


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *Tess!
> 
> You have so many pretty pictures!  wow!
> 
> -N- *



It's all in the lighting and camera angles 
ty


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Kenpo Tess  *




Stop it Tess, you're killing me! How can I practice Kenpo ? Every pic of yours is a Masterpiece!  All due respect! Long live The Queen!:asian:


----------



## karatekid1975

Nice pic, Tess. I wish I was as pretty as you. I'd get all the guys  Anyways, I can't get the avatar thing to work, so here's a pic of me (all sweaty from working out LOL).


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *Nice pic, Tess. I wish I was as pretty as you. I'd get all the guys  Anyways, I can't get the avatar thing to work, so here's a pic of me (all sweaty from working out LOL). *



karatekid, nice form on your ap chagi...


----------



## karatekid1975

Thanks. I wish my yup chagi was that high LOL.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> * I can't get the avatar thing to work, so here's a pic of me (all sweaty from working out LOL). *



You'll need to get someone to shrink the picture to 85 x 85 pixel or in your case since it's thin and long, make sure it's 85 pixels tall it will be less than 85 pixels wide to fit the whole picture.  Then it should work.


----------



## karatekid1975

I tried that. It doesn't like me :wah:  Or I'm too ugly .... either one or both :shrug:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *Nice pic, Tess. I wish I was as pretty as you. I'd get all the guys  Anyways, I can't get the avatar thing to work, so here's a pic of me (all sweaty from working out LOL). *



Nice technique! Remind me to duck more often!


----------



## karatekid1975

Thanks. Na, I won't kick ya ....... on purpose  I'm definitely a kicker, but hand technique needs work. I can punch ya, but it won't hurt LOL.


----------



## Hollywood1340

I'll build you a properly sized avatar. PM me


----------



## Matt Stone

Fatboy and Pavel


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *Fatboy and Pavel *



Hmmm, both have crue cuts, neither one is fat.  Left to right, are
they Fatboy and Pavel?


----------



## Matt Stone

Pavel is doing the bunny ears thing to yours truly...  For an "Evil Russian," he sure has a corny sense of humor.

I'm the dufus with the "got qi?" shirt.


----------



## Matt Stone

Yiliquan1 at Yilijinglei's house after a 6 hour seminar with Pavel.  Wormtail is playing with Erkki's kettlebell while I am doing what I do best - imitating still life portraits...


----------



## Matt Stone

Actually, I was meditating...  Yeah, that's it...  Meditating...

MY BUTT!!!  

I was in pain after dealing with Pavel for 6 *&#@*$& HOURS!!!

Wormtail hadn't attended the seminar, so he was still in awe of the potential for pain that a kettlebell could have.

You should have seen the hit he took later that night!  Chufeng sent him from where his arm is (that blue shirted arm is Chufeng's) to someplace about 6 - 8 feet past me to the right of where Wormtail is standing...  Cool stuff.

Gambarimasu.
:asian: :tank: :asian:


----------



## Matt Stone

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *:wah:  Or I'm too ugly .... *



Let me be (one of) the first guy to say that you are one of the things I think most of the guys here would like to see more of...  Attactive women interested in, studying, and good at martial arts...  What a dream come true!

If you ever find yourself in Washington, let me know...  

I kid!!!  Don't sick the dog or the better half on the fat guy!!!  Don't hit!  Don't hit!

You are quite cute, though...

Gambarimasu.
:asian: :tank: :asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *Let me be (one of) the first guy to say that you are one of the things I think most of the guys here would like to see more of...  Attactive women interested in, studying, and good at martial arts...  What a dream come true!
> *



Hey, I'll second that! We need more girls who are into the martial arts, and also like to watch and participate in sports...


----------



## karatekid1975

*blushes* Oh stop. Wait till I wear my bikini with my beer belly hangin out (which is not shown in pic .... leg is in the way)  :shrug: Hey, maybe I should take a pic of me doing a split. That will really get you guys going LOL


----------



## Shinzu

definitely nice form laurie


----------



## Jill666

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> * Hey, maybe I should take a pic of me doing a split. That will really get you guys going LOL    *



Hahaha, yup. Nice extension by the way.

Recently I walked into the dojo and saw my training partner Todd, and partners in crime Carlos and Marcel doing full side splits trying to see who could do the best one. (All three have full flexiblity, it turns out). I thought it was a pretty strange sight. 
Then they wanted to judge who won :erg: 

My answer wasn't within the friendly confines of this forum.


----------



## Matt Stone

*karatekid1975* - 

From what I understand, there are entire websited dedicated to female martial artists in their uniforms as a fetish for some folks...  Whatever, I just think it is flat out awesome that a) women aren't afraid of stepping into a dojo somewhere, b) that they excel at what they do, c) that they still look good doing it!

And just an FYI kind of thing...  _real_ men don't mind minor flaws in _real_ women.

*Jill666* - 

Aw, c'mon...  Share!  What socially unacceptable comment did you use?

Gambarimasu.
:asian: :tank: :asian:


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *And just an FYI kind of thing...  real men don't mind minor flaws in real women.
> *



I second that


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *karatekid1975 -
> 
> From what I understand, there are entire websited dedicated to female martial artists in their uniforms as a fetish for some folks...  Whatever, I just think it is flat out awesome that a) women aren't afraid of stepping into a dojo somewhere, b) that they excel at what they do, c) that they still look good doing it!
> *



Oh You're tellin me.  I once got over 500 hits on my site in one month because someone posted my site on a "Fighting Femes" forum.  I also get private messages on Yahoo messenger from guys that ask me ...... "If you and I were in a fight who would win?"  and "could you beat me up?"  LOL  I have fun with them take them seriously and don't put anything sexual into it.  Eventually they get board and disapear.



> *And just an FYI kind of thing...  real men don't mind minor flaws in real women.
> *



Where hae you been all our lives??  And why aren't there more of you out there?  :ladysman:    

Kirk sweet of you to agree, but like they say why are all the good men taken or gay.


----------



## karatekid1975

Yiliquan1, 

Yea. You're right. I don't mind having a go at a guy full contact in sparring either, no matter how big they are (I can kick high LOL). I'm either brave or insane or both  :shrug:  I do hear that I kick pretty hard for a chick ...... whatever that means


----------



## theletch1

Don't know if this worked or not.  Pictures are a rare thing for me so here's one of the few.


----------



## fist of fury

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *
> Kirk sweet of you to agree, but like they say why are all the good men taken or gay.   *



[EDIT]



_Edited to conform to MartialTalk standards. -Arnisador_


----------



## ydma1796

http://community.webshots.com/user/amstel25

Here are some photo's of me and my kids Eddie (my step-son), Brandon, & Tyler. Most of them are over a year old. The studio shots were taken in Oct. '01

Thanks for looking,
Kevin


----------



## theletch1

oops  scanner is hosed.  I need to get a clear photo for ya'll.  Or maybe not.... details ya know.


----------



## Cryozombie

Yeah Ok... here ya go.


----------



## Michael Billings

-Michael


----------



## Aikikitty

Cool sketch!  How come you and Technopunk look alike?

Robyn :asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Cool sketch!  How come you and Technopunk look alike?
> 
> Robyn :asian: *



Separated at birth.


----------



## Rob_Broad

I was going to put my pic up but the plethora of emails asking me not to changed my mind.


----------



## Michael Billings

Unfortunatly.  So the correct statement would be "Why does he look like me?"

-MB


----------



## Elfan

Michael Billings, who did that sketch?  Its very good and looks a lot like Ed Parker Jr.'s work.


----------



## Matt Stone

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Where hae you been all our lives??  And why aren't there more of you out there?  :ladysman: *



I was raised certain ways, and grew up to appreciate that women who are near perfect are oftentimes the least desirable.  I would rather have a woman with some minor imperfection(s) that looked and acted like a real woman, than some centerfold pinup that was as real as the airbrushed retakes of her photo shoot...

What can I say - I like realism in my training, I like "real" ethnic food (Taco Bell is _not_ authentic Mexican food, and I like "real" Mexican food), I collect real weapons (no flimsy tinfoil swords for me), and I like real women.  I think there is a trend here...

Gambarimasu.
:asian: :tank: :asian:


----------



## chufeng

If you want to see how shallow some people are...(this applies both ways folks)...ask someone out and make sure you sit close to a mirror...if the person you asked out spends more time looking at themselves than you...if they avoid eye-contact...if you have to "get there attention" frequently...

....Forgetaboudit!!!!



Anyone who takes an more than an hour to get ready isn't worth waiting for...what's under all that glitz???


...and the final test is to ask about them and see how long they talk...and then if they reciprocate...then look at the amount of time they spend taking to you about them and how much time they listen to you about you...

Generally, it's OK for a woman to talk about herself 2/3 more...

Now, I have been married to the same woman for 26 years...have no interest in shopping around...but the "shallow test" works when evaluating prospective business partners or employees, as well.


:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Michael Billings

Yes it was Edmund who did the portrait for me ... or actually for my family, who surprised me with it.  It is on my website along with one I manipulated with photoshop.  All credit goes to Edmund Parker Jr who is outstanding in his chosen field .....  no KenpoGirl, not out standing in a field.  He is awesome and a great artist.  There are photos on my webpage also, and anyone can see I am not nearly as purdy as he portrayed me.

However, of note is the fact that my very ill mother cried when she gave it to me.  She thought he "captured" my spirit and that meant so much to her.  I will always be in his debt for giving my mom that present.  Edmund has known me for about 15 years and this may have helped the rendition.

Oss, (emabarresed somewhat)
-Michael


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *  All credit goes to Edmund Parker Jr who is outstanding in his chosen field .....  no KenpoGirl, not out standing in a field.  -Michael *



I vaguely remeber drinking wine with Edmund at Jeff Blays camp a couple years ago and we were bout outstanding n a field.:rofl:


----------



## Michael Billings

And why doesn't that surprise me??

-Michael


----------



## Yari

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *
> Generally, it's OK for a woman to talk about herself 2/3 more...
> 
> Now, I have been married to the same woman for 26 years...chufeng *



So your wife has been talking for 17,3333 years.....


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

/Yari


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> * All credit goes to Edmund Parker Jr who is outstanding in his chosen field .....  no KenpoGirl, not out standing in a field.  Oss, (emabarresed somewhat)
> -Michael *



What???  What did I say???  

Would I say something sarcastic like that???  Moi?  :angel:

:rofl: 

Seriously though.  I agree 100% in regards to the talents of Ed Parker Jr.  I don't think I've seen one portrait that didn't take my breath away.  I would love to commission him to do MY portrait one day, when I get my black belt, because he can make anyone look good.  Have you seen Dennis' portrait?  There's your proof.  :EG:  heh heh heh


----------



## Michael Billings

eeeewwwwww, are you in trouble now.  Teasing the Golden One, tsk, tsk  

-Michael


----------



## Jill666

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Yes it was Edmund who did the portrait for me ... or actually for my family, who surprised me with it.
> 
> However, of note is the fact that my very ill mother cried when she gave it to me.  She thought he "captured" my spirit and that meant so much to her.  I will always be in his debt for giving my mom that present.  Edmund has known me for about 15 years and this may have helped the rendition.
> 
> Oss, (emabarresed somewhat)
> -Michael *



That's wonderful Mike- what a touching gift.

And I actually did not know that Ed Jr. was an artist! Or if I ever read that I had forgotten.


----------



## Michael Billings

Believe it or not, he did every portrait in "The Journey", by Joe Hyams.  I highly recommend it.  He has done numerous pictures of his dad, Ed Parker, Sr., and other Seniors in the Art and New Seniors.  

He has also designed patches for most of the Kenpo Associations that started post 1990.  He has a large portfolio of other work he has done.  He has helped other artists in their work.  The one that I liked was that he has illustrated children's books.  If you know him, it fits his personality.  He is such a "dad" - and I mean that in a very good way.

He has lots of other "irons in the fire".  Everything from IKKA work, to video production, new books, and DVD's.  He is a computer whiz and I would not be surprised if he has something interactive out there some day.

Oss Edmund,
-Michael


----------



## Cryozombie

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Bet I am older Unfortunatly.  So the correct statement would be "Why does he look like me?"
> 
> -MB *



I try, I try.  Ive always wanted to be handsome... You were as close as I could come! LOL

And I am much older than I look... No one ever belives me when I tell em how old I actually am.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *I was raised certain ways, and grew up to appreciate that women who are near perfect are oftentimes the least desirable.  I would rather have a woman with some minor imperfection(s) that looked and acted like a real woman, than some centerfold pinup that was as real as the airbrushed retakes of her photo shoot...
> 
> What can I say - I like realism in my training, I like "real" ethnic food (Taco Bell is not authentic Mexican food, and I like "real" Mexican food), I collect real weapons (no flimsy tinfoil swords for me), and I like real women.  I think there is a trend here...
> 
> Gambarimasu.
> :asian: :tank: :asian: *



oh yeah.... how come they ( *Link Removed* ) says you are their best customer???? 



*Mod Note: Link to adult site removed.*


----------



## khadaji

I don't like being photographed.  But my avatar is pretty much exactly how I look..  I scketched to be that way.  I prefer the anime look anyway...  On my web site I have more of my crappy drawings, bad spelling and horrid grammar..:shrug:


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *I would love to commission him to do MY portrait one day, when I get my black belt...*



When I saw Mr. Parker, Jr. in 2000 he had some samples including some "Lineage Portraits" of people and their teachers.  

He said he will do anyone's portrait and could make them a lineage portrait of them and their teacher(s).

I said something like "I might like one when I get my black belt" and he said that rank had nothing to do with it.  It was not a rank thing. He was insistent about that.  I finally told him that I didn't want one until I made black whether or not he was ready to do one for me right then.

So if you want one, contact him.  Mr. C. can put you in touch with him I bet.  Mr. Parker, Jr. was on a tear at the time and didn't want any emails even though his full contact info used to be on his website.

The point is that he is very good and he will do your portrait regardless of rank.  The picture of Mr. Parker in the Journey is also available as a print and it looked like a photograph to me when I first saw it.

Amazing.  Mr. Duffy got one in the frame with a piece of Mr. Parker's belt.  I don't know if those are still available.

Good luck.


----------



## KenpoTess

We have an original of Mr. Parker done by his son on our studio wall ..


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> * I finally told him that I didn't want one until I made black whether or not he was ready to do one for me right then.
> 
> *



This is my exact feeling as well, I want a protrait to celibrate my accomplishment of reaching black belt.



Tess I would have loved to be able to purchase one of those portraits, but was out of my price range.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *
> 
> Tess I would have loved to be able to purchase one of those portraits, but was out of my price range.   *



Yeah they are up there in price but well worth it     Some of our student's chipped in and bought it for Seig


----------



## Hollywood1340

Tess,
 Is that picture of you in your gi with your hands on hips a full size picture? I was rather fond of it..


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> *Tess,
> Is that picture of you in your gi with your hands on hips a full size picture? I was rather fond of it.. *



It was a group shot which I cropped myself out of .. thanks *S*

I'm usually the one behind the camera  but here's one I just took


----------



## KenpoTess

last one


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *last one  *



Now you know why they call her the "Queen of Pain!" By the looks of things, she's ready to beat the stuffings out of someone!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Now you know why they call her the "Queen of Pain!" By the looks of things, she's ready to beat the stuffings out of someone! *



I'm just a kitty cat Ricardo *growls low in throat*


----------



## Nightingale

people tend to forget... even the most innocent looking kitty cats have many sharp pointy claws with which to draw copious amounts of blood.


----------



## Hollywood1340

"I forget that five of his six ends are pointy when he lies like that." Thought I'd throw up a pic of my in my PJ's and Lounge Robe, since I post a pic of me in fighting trim every time I post. AWESOME PICS TESS! Anyone care for a spot of Fanta? (Left over right, belt tied in a square knot...wonder if Massa would part with another association patch for my robe? Hmmm...)


----------



## Nightingale

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> *"I forget that five of his six ends are pointy when he lies like that." *



I was thinking of that exact same quote when I wrote that... Bill Watterson was a genius... and amazingly, the guy never had kids.


----------



## KenpoTess

Well kitty cat is  maybe rather an understatement *G*  More inclined towards the larger version... Leopard comes to mind  *bares teeth* hahaaa


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *This is my exact feeling as well, I want a protrait to celibrate my accomplishment of reaching black belt.
> 
> 
> 
> Tess I would have loved to be able to purchase one of those portraits, but was out of my price range.   *



Yes, I thought we agreed.

BTW almost every Kenpo Studio has a picture of Mr. Parker in it that Mr. Parker, Jr. did when he was about 19 I think.

It is on the bottom listed as "51261 Poster-Ed Parker Portrait." I'll try to attach it:
http://www.superiormartialarts.com/catalog/uniform/kenpobooks.html

And Mr. Parker Jr also did some updated ones.  I'm confused, someone straighten me out.  Here is the one I thought was a photo when I saw it and which Mr. Duffy has with a piece of Mr. Parker's belt.  Scroll down to the "Limited Edition portrait with 
belt section":
http://www.lwkarate.com/on_line_store.htm

And this one is featured in the Journey.  I thought they were the same until I went fishing around the web for it.  It is this one on the right of this website credited to Mr. Parker, Jr.
http://www.akfkenpo.com/homecomingbundle.htm


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *..."51261 Poster-Ed Parker Portrait." I'll try to attach it:
> http://www.superiormartialarts.com/catalog/uniform/kenpobooks.html*



I'm going to try to attach the above named files.  So here goes the first try.


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *...
> http://www.lwkarate.com/on_line_store.htm
> ...*



And my second attempt...


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *http://www.akfkenpo.com/homecomingbundle.htm *



Third try.  This just failed, so let's see what happens now.


----------



## KenpoTess

we have both of them hanging in our studio


This one is the latest addition


----------



## cdhall

OK.

At least one of these portraits is available directly from the IKKA's new online store.

I thought I should mention that since I fished around so much for the above photos and some of them are from other "stores."  I'll post a note about the IKKA Store in the ProShop.


----------



## KatGurl

This thread is a place where everyone gets to see what evveryone looks like on Martial Talk. 

Martial Talk won't let me put my pic (it says it's too large), so here's the url:

http://www.freewebs.com/katgurlkayla/katgurl.jpg


----------



## Pyros

Haha! Good one! :rofl:


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Pyros _
> *Haha! Good one! :rofl: *



the link doesn't work 

I guess you can copy and paste it :shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

http://martialtalk.com/modteam

also

http://rustaz.com  some older pics are under cosplay, look for TorontoTrek 12 and 13.  (Note, they -are- old.  heh)


----------



## Elfan

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *the link doesn't work
> 
> I guess you can copy and paste it :shrug: *



http://www.freewebs.com/katgurlkayla/katgurl.jpg


----------



## fist of fury

Picture a rotten sack of crap. That' s what I look like on a good day. I wouldn't punish the members of M.A Talk by posting my pics. Besides I don't have any I don't let anyone take my picture.


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *http://www.freewebs.com/katgurlkayla/katgurl.jpg *



The link goes to this thread in a new window


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *The link goes to this thread in a new window  *



What kind of sick joke is this?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Got it...Hummmmmm...KatGurl, in that stance you look like the female version of the *Karate Kid*   

Keep training hard and before you know it you'll be a BLACK belt!  :asian:


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *What kind of sick joke is this? *



What do you mean?


----------



## KenpoTess

awwww you're a cutie pie Katgurl


----------



## Pyros

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *What kind of sick joke is this? *



Just that - a sick joke. There's no picture. It all reverts the browser back to this thread. It was hilarious as I honestly believed there was something wrong with my browser and I invested some time in finding out her picture, only to find out it was all a joke.


----------



## Master of Blades

I would put up my picture again but Im too sexy and all your computers will explode


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Pyros _
> *Just that - a sick joke. There's no picture. It all reverts the browser back to this thread. It was hilarious as I honestly believed there was something wrong with my browser and I invested some time in finding out her picture, only to find out it was all a joke. *



It's not a joke  copy and paste the url to see my pic


----------



## Pyros

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *It's not a joke  copy and paste the url to see my pic  *



Hey G'sus, now it actually worked. It didn' before.


----------



## Phil Elmore




----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I would put up my picture again but Im too sexy and all your computers will explode  *



.... _*twitches*_ please????????


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *What do you mean?  *



When i was looking at your link from this forum it shows up as a hyperlink.  When i click on it a new window pops up and it takes me to the beginning of this thread.  
If i cut and paste the link, as you stated, then it takes me to your pic.  It is kind of funny.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Freewebs does something funky to prevent remote linking.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

MOB for all those fans of his.

This is of course after they all found out he wasn't Elija Woods...


----------



## Michael Billings

Last seminar in Austin ... and darned proud of it.


----------



## KatGurl

sorry about all the confusion with my pic :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *sorry about all the confusion with my pic *



Ah, don't worry about it. You are a cutie. I'm really going to adopt you into the family.  I see a good Unfurling Crane in your future.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Me & Chronuss in march.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I would put up my picture again but Im too sexy and all your computers will explode  *


The exploding part I believe.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

This is me and my buds at the dojang working out, throwing down a bit:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Okay, for real, here I am training at the dojang...


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I would put up my picture again but Im too sexy and all your computers will explode  *



What a funny kid...Hold on a moment while I go spew... :barf:


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *What a funny kid...Hold on a moment while I go spew... :barf:
> 
> 
> *



Heheheh. _*rubs her hands together*_ :uhoh:


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Heheheh. *rubs her hands together* :uhoh: *



_*mutters to herself: "everything's going together as planned "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*_


----------



## Cryozombie

http://user.mc.net/~tknopnk/port2.htm


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *http://user.mc.net/~tknopnk/port2.htm *



It looks like you made those pics for something special. What were they for? 

Good pics, all!


----------



## satans.barber

http://satansbarber.co.uk/america/canyons/dcp_0217.jpg

There's me (trying not to fall to my death in the Grand Canyon in case they had to FedEx me back to Blighty in pieces...  )

Ian.


----------



## Cryozombie

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *It looks like you made those pics for something special. What were they for?
> 
> Good pics, all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nope.  I have a friend who is a marketing professional, and as part of that she is a  photographer.  We were just messing around in her studio and doing some portraits...


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *http://martialtalk.com/modteam... *



OMG!  Mike Casto is a siamese twin connected knee-to-back-of-neck.  Does that explaon why he's wearing diapers made out of scotch take dispenser graphics?

:rofl: 

Sorry, Mike, No offense intended -- I don't know you from Adam -- I hope you can block a joke.


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *What kind of sick joke is this? *



The post should have been titled "How to keep a Polack busy".

It took me three open windows to figure it out ... 

- Ken of Kentropolis
(Ken STUCZYNSKI)


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Last seminar in Austin ... and darned proud of it. *



So .. how did you guys shrink so small?  Was it a miniature-body-for-the-camera-kung?

Maybe you should have used a different background, like one of dinosaurs or huge preying mantises.


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *This is me and my buds at the dojang working out, throwing down a bit: *



Hey ... weren't they the scrubbing bubbles guys in the 70s?


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *http://user.mc.net/~tknopnk/port2.htm *



Wow.  Someone here actually has pictures of themselves that don't suck. (Besides Katgurl)


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Ken JP Stuczynski _
> *Wow.  Someone here actually has pictures of themselves that don't suck. (Besides Katgurl)   *



Thanx


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *It's not a joke  copy and paste the url to see my pic  *



This is not working for me right now.
Even if I open a new window.
Email your pic to Bob and he'll post it for you if you can not.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Ken JP Stuczynski _
> *Hey ... weren't they the scrubbing bubbles guys in the 70s? *



Who's been spreading those ugly, malicious rumors???  

That's just us gettin' in some good training at the dojang!  

 :rofl:


----------



## KatGurl

Ken JP Stuczynski, can you please stop with the posts that look like mean posts


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Ken JP Stuczynski, can you please stop with the posts that look like mean posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Relax Sweetie.. I don't think anyone is maliciously trying to harm anyone here..   Adults sometimes have very warped senses of humor.. Warped being the word .. If anyone takes offense.. they can very easily beat the others with a verbal stick .. ok 

'The Queen of Pain.. '
Me


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *http://satansbarber.co.uk/america/canyons/dcp_0217.jpg
> 
> There's me (trying not to fall to my death in the Grand Canyon in case they had to FedEx me back to Blighty in pieces...  )
> 
> Ian. *



Yeah dude, don't fall backwards!...   

:wah:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Nope.  I have a friend who is a marketing professional, and as part of that she is a  photographer.  We were just messing around in her studio and doing some portraits... *



Well, speaking for someone who's not into the Blade arts, your stances look fine...


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Ken JP Stuczynski, can you please stop with the posts that look like mean posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sorry ... just in a weird mood.  Didn't mean anything by it.  Feel free to smack me.


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Ken JP Stuczynski _
> *Sorry ... just in a weird mood.  Didn't mean anything by it.  Feel free to smack me.  *



I don't smack people who ask for it


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *I don't smack people who ask for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Didn't quite mean it that way!



And that's one of the SADDEST "smilies" I've ever seen.  I just want to give it a hug!


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Ken JP Stuczynski _
> *Didn't quite mean it that way!
> 
> 
> 
> And that's one of the SADDEST "smilies" I've ever seen.  I just want to give it a hug! *



Why not scratch it's head?


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *This is not working for me right now.
> Even if I open a new window.
> Email your pic to Bob and he'll post it for you if you can not. *



It works on my 98 machine at work, but not on my Mac at home.
I have not checked my XP machine here at work but I bet it may be broken there as well.

I'll try and post a picture of myself later.  I may be in one of the ones of the Mr. Conatser seminar if there are some there.  That would be about the most recent one I have until I get one from the Mr. Sepulveda seminar from this past weekend.

I'll post that when I get it.  It was taken with a digital camera.


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *It works on my 98 machine at work, but not on my Mac at home.
> I have not checked my XP machine here at work but I bet it may be broken there as well.
> 
> I'll try and post a picture of myself later.  I may be in one of the ones of the Mr. Conatser seminar if there are some there.  That would be about the most recent one I have until I get one from the Mr. Sepulveda seminar from this past weekend.
> 
> I'll post that when I get it.  It was taken with a digital camera. *



What was the seminar about?


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *What was the seminar about? *



It was about 3hrs long.
:rofl: 

No, seriously I am getting notes together to post on another thread.  It may take until Monday, but I'll probably put something up.

We worked extensions, flowing motion and the interrelatedness of the system and how it is put together.  

That is the short answer.  It was great.  If you can go to a Mr. Sepulveda seminar, do it.  He is very good.
:asian:


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *It was about 3hrs long.
> :rofl:
> 
> No, seriously I am getting notes together to post on another thread.  It may take until Monday, but I'll probably put something up.
> 
> We worked extensions, flowing motion and the interrelatedness of the system and how it is put together.
> 
> That is the short answer.  It was great.  If you can go to a Mr. Sepulveda seminar, do it.  He is very good.
> :asian: *



Cool. I'll look into it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *It was about 3hrs long.*



Planas seminar aug. 16 about 7 - 8 hrs. long on saturday only. Invitation only and instructor training. Each technique is around 1 - 2 hrs. in length then move to the next technique in the line up.:asian:


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Planas seminar aug. 16 about 7 - 8 hrs. long on saturday only. Invitation only and instructor training. Each technique is around 1 - 2 hrs. in length then move to the next technique in the line up.:asian: *



:erg::erg::erg::erg:


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Planas seminar aug. 16 about 7 - 8 hrs. long on saturday only. Invitation only and instructor training. Each technique is around 1 - 2 hrs. in length then move to the next technique in the line up.:asian: *



We're off topic for this thread, is there a thread about this seminar elsewhere?

Mr. Whitson is coming in for 5hrs of Kenpo Counterpoint in Sept.


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *We're off topic for this thread, is there a thread about this seminar elsewhere?*



Just do this: :-offtopic


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *We're off topic for this thread, *



Eh!!! _(shrugs shoulders)_  



> is there a thread about this seminar elsewhere?



No, probably not. These seminars aren't usually public broadcast. Although I've taken a heck of a lot of notes on about 70 or more of our kenpo techniques.



> Mr. Whitson is coming in for 5hrs of Kenpo Counterpoint in Sept.



Now that sounds cool.


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Eh!!! (shrugs shoulders)
> 
> 
> 
> No, probably not. These seminars aren't usually public broadcast. Although I've taken a heck of a lot of notes on about 70 or more of our kenpo techniques.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that sounds cool. *



:-offtopic


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Just do this: :-offtopic *



OK, I see the newer smileys now.
:xtrmshock 

Thanks.


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *OK, I see the newer smileys now.
> :xtrmshock
> 
> Thanks.  *



Your Welcome


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *I don't smack people who ask for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Does that mean that you smack people that don't ask for it?


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Does that mean that you smack people that don't ask for it? *



_*smacks Uncle Seig*_ Yup!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> **smacks Uncle Seig* Yup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Careful young one. Remember to respect your elders.


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

Here's one of me ...


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

... what I looked like a while back, guess which one is me.


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski




----------



## clapping_tiger

I say baseball cap guy, way in the back behind fuzzy blonde guy.  
Here I am last weekend. One of the proudest days of my life. You Kenpo guys will know what this is about.:asian:


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *I say baseball cap guy, way in the back behind fuzzy blonde guy.  ... *



I didn't have a beard until years later.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Heh...sheesh Ken... I forgot just how clean-cut ya used to look....

Man.... now I gotta go dig out some of my old pics....heh.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> **smacks Uncle Seig* Yup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mosquitos gettin bigger every year.


----------



## RCastillo

You're a cutie alright!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Ken JP Stuczynski _
> *Here's one of me ... *



Cool looking traffic cop!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Seig or KatGurl?

:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Me & Chronuss in march. *



As you can see, Farnsworth lost, again!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Last seminar in Austin ... and darned proud of it. *



Beautiful background............


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Okay, for real, here I am training at the dojang... *



Boy, do you look pissed!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Cool looking traffic cop! *



That's a funny shot Mr. C, he left himself wide open huh...  :rofl: :rofl:

Hey wait just a friggin' minute, don't you go start thinking about goofin' on my photo too...


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *That's a funny shot Mr. C, he left himself wide open...  :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Hey wait a friggin' minute, don't go start thinking about goofin' on my photo too...
> 
> *



Now, from one TKD man to another, would I do that?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Seig or KatGurl?
> 
> :rofl: *


Easy boyo!  I am not now, nor have I ever been cute.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *As you can see, Farnsworth lost, again! *


How do you figure?  They were posing for a picture, not fighting.  By the way, Jason, did you ever get that camera developped?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Now, from one TKD man to another, would I do that? *


Uh oh :uhoh: he's trying to recruit you now.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *How do you figure?  They were posing for a picture, not fighting.  By the way, Jason, did you ever get that camera developped? *



I just know..........................


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I just know.......................... *


You're off the medication again, aren't you?  I just know......


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Uh oh :uhoh: he's trying to recruit you now. *



I'm Game... :mst:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You're off the medication again, aren't you?  I just know...... *



Not only am I still on it, but I had a healthy dose of Nitrous Oxide 2 days ago. It was da bomb!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Not only am I still on it, but I had a healthy dose of Nitrous Oxide 2 days ago. It was da bomb! *


THAT explains it!:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *I'm Game... :mst: *



I just got back from an intense 2 day seminar on patterns. It was great!:samurai:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Now, from one TKD man to another, would I do that? *



Thank you Sir! 
I may just hook up with you and the MOBster on the good side...


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I just got back from an intense 2 day seminar on patterns. It was great!:samurai: *


I thought you were a teacher, not a tailor.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I thought you were a teacher, not a tailor. *



Ha ha, Seig make a funny....................


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ha ha, Seig make a funny.................... *


Thank you, I'm here all week!:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *How do you figure?  They were posing for a picture, not fighting.  By the way, Jason, did you ever get that camera developped? *



Yes, and that was one of the pictures one the roll. 


Castillo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............We were only posing for the picture. Chronuss is a good guy and furthermore I don't think I would beat him up or he would beat me up. Just a nice even match of sparring.:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Not only am I still on it, but I had a healthy dose of Nitrous Oxide 2 days ago. It was da bomb! *



So you're taking the NoX2 product now, huh????  It will not help you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..........I've been extensively practicing my striking set 1. I'm faster, stronger, and more powerful than ever. .........Thanks to the GoldenDragon.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *So you're taking the NoX2 product now, huh????  It will not help you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..........I've been extensively practicing my striking set 1. I'm faster, stronger, and more powerful than ever. .........Thanks to the GoldenDragon.:asian: *



Get outta here with that..............


----------



## KatGurl

:-offtopic:-offtopic:-offtopic:-offtopic:-offtopic


----------



## Chupi

This is me. Well my avatar is me.....


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Chupi _
> *This is me. Well my avatar is me..... *



With all respect, outstanding!:asian:


----------



## Ginsu

RC,
I agree with you completely, although she never believes me when I tell her. So what are you going to do....

_Ginsu_


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

> _Originally posted by Chupi _
> *This is me. Well my avatar is me..... *




I TOTALLY believe the "model" thing in your profile.  And the office manager thing makes sense -- you have a beautiful AND intelligent look about you.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Ginsu _
> *RC,
> I agree with you completely, although she never believes me when I tell her. So what are you going to do....
> 
> Ginsu *



Quit while I'm ahead, hopes she accepts my compliment cause I don't want............:btg:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Ken JP Stuczynski _
> *I TOTALLY believe the "model" thing in your profile.  And the office manager thing makes sense -- you have a beautiful AND intelligent look about you. *



Now Ken, is gonna get......................:btg: 

We better get behind him so as to catch him!:rofl:


----------



## Ginsu

LOL I do not think Ken is any trouble. He was polite and besides she can take care of herself. Plus she hits real hard and you can thank Mr. Billings for that. :asian: 


_Ginsu_


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Ginsu _
> *LOL I do not think Ken is any trouble. He was polite and besides she can take care of herself. Plus she hits real hard and you can thank Mr. Billings for that. :asian:
> 
> 
> Ginsu *



That's why Ken better be wearing one of Kevlar!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok, for a laugh...here's an old picture of me, about 5 years back.

Please note, I am the one on the bottom.

Back story on this pic...poor shutter speed resulted in cutting off a third or so of the pic. Part of this is CGI work. 
You can see the original, etc at http://rustaz.com/creations


----------



## Bob Hubbard

More recent pic:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *More recent pic:
> 
> 
> 
> *



No need for hostility!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

And, another for your amusement...this is Kaith modeling the latest in 1987 "Metal Head" geekyness.  

This was also back when I fit into size 34 pants, and medium tee shirts.... LOL

Boy have times changed. :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No need for hostility! *



Hey, I'm a stick jock.    Thats the classic "Arnis Pose", done only as an 6th degree Orange Belt can do it. 

:rofl:


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *ok, for a laugh...here's an old picture of me, about 5 years back.
> 
> Please note, I am the one on the bottom.
> 
> Back story on this pic...poor shutter speed resulted in cutting off a third or so of the pic. Part of this is CGI work.
> You can see the original, etc at http://rustaz.com/creations *



IT'S RYO-OHKI!!!!


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Now Ken, is gonna get......................:btg:
> 
> We better get behind him so as to catch him!:rofl: *



Don't worry ... I'm not any good at serious flirting since I got married.  They usually lose interest after the tenth time I brag about my wife or tell a romanitic story about her and I.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *IT'S RYO-OHKI!!!!  *



His name's "Inventory" 

Short story - I used to sell anime stuff, took 1 of the critters to an office party.  One of the secretaries asked jokingly "whats his name".  I said "Inventory, and he's looking for a good home."  I even stuck 1 of those "Hello, My Name is" tags on him.  It was a very fun party. 

That was 10 years ago, and he's been a permanent part of my office staff ever since. (along with 10 'relations'..heh) 

:rofl:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *And, another for your amusement...this is Kaith modeling the latest in 1987 "Metal Head" geekyness.
> 
> This was also back when I fit into size 34 pants, and medium tee shirts.... LOL
> 
> Boy have times changed. :rofl: *



Is that an 80's mullet you're sportin'?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *With all respect, outstanding!:asian: *



Agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Get outta here with that.............. *



With what?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Now Ken, is gonna get......................:btg:
> 
> We better get behind him so as to catch him!:rofl: *



Down boys, DOWN!!!
Haven't yall ever heard of a model martial artist?


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *With what? *



Quit flexing those little biceps, you ain't scaring me..............


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Is that an 80's mullet you're sportin'?
> 
> *



Might be....I honestly dont remember. LOL


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Quit flexing those little biceps, you ain't scaring me.............. *



HAHAHA, good one......:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Chupi _
> *This is me. Well my avatar is me..... *



Welcome to Martial Talk.

If you ever have a question or problem feel free to post it inthe appropriate area or to send a message to a Moderator or Administrator.


And on a personal Note, I also like your avatar.  

Very Nice.


Enjoy your reading and posting here at Martial Talk
:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *...And on a personal Note, I also like your avatar.
> *


 
Well so do I  for that matter, as well as some of the rest of the minions here at MT...


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yes, and that was one of the pictures one the roll.
> 
> 
> Castillo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............We were only posing for the picture. Chronuss is a good guy and furthermore I don't think I would beat him up or he would beat me up. Just a nice even match of sparring.:asian: *


 I will take that compliment, sir. :asian:  I would like to see the rest of the pics sometime, mayb eyou can post some more of them.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *So you're taking the NoX2 product now, huh????  It will not help you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..........I've been extensively practicing my striking set 1. I'm faster, stronger, and more powerful than ever. .........Thanks to the GoldenDragon.:asian: *


We have the technology, we rebuilt him.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *With all respect, outstanding!:asian: *


Down boy!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's why Ken better be wearing one of Kevlar! *


Kevlar doesn't stop blunt force trauma very well.....


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *ok, for a laugh...here's an old picture of me, about 5 years back.
> 
> Please note, I am the one on the bottom.
> 
> Back story on this pic...poor shutter speed resulted in cutting off a third or so of the pic. Part of this is CGI work.
> You can see the original, etc at http://rustaz.com/creations *


You kinda look like Jack Black in that pic.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No need for hostility! *


That pic is his warning to the trolls of the Kenpo/General Forum


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Welcome to Martial Talk.
> 
> If you ever have a question or problem feel free to post it inthe appropriate area or to send a message to a Moderator or Administrator.
> 
> 
> And on a personal Note, I also like your avatar.
> 
> Very Nice.
> 
> 
> Enjoy your reading and posting here at Martial Talk
> :asian: *


also, Beware of MOB and Castillo........


----------



## Master of Blades

Hmmmm.......no need to beware of me, I just got Soul Calibur 2 for my Ps2 so I've quit dabbling in weapons in real life to become a master swordsman with my controller. I am still watching though.......:ticked:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That pic is his warning to the trolls of the Kenpo/General Forum *



Who dat?


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *also, Beware of MOB and Castillo........ *



Hey, I 'm one of the "Good Guys!"


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Kevlar doesn't stop blunt force trauma very well..... *



Yeah, but you have to be able to actually HIT me ...


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Quit flexing those little biceps, you ain't scaring me.............. *



Come September you will be scared.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, I 'm one of the "Good Guys!" *



I don't think so. 

Castillo, M.O.B.'s, Shinobi (if he ever comes back ), Chaos (after he makes his 5th grand appearance ) so be very aware of these people.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hmmmm.......no need to beware of me, I just got Soul Calibur 2 for my Ps2 so I've quit dabbling in weapons in real life to become a master swordsman with my controller. I am still watching though.......:ticked: *



Um yeah, whatever


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Come September you will be scared. *



Why, Halloween ain't till October?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Why, Halloween ain't till October? *



Well it looks like Halloween is going to come one month earlier for you.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well it looks like Halloween is going to come one month earlier for you. *



I'm a tradionalist, so I don't celebrate early. BTW, what cha got planned for me?:erg:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm a tradionalist, so I don't celebrate early. BTW, what cha got planned for me?:erg: *



Strength, speed and a lot of power.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Strength, speed and a lot of power.:asian: *



Maybe I better stay home, where it's safe.:anic:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Maybe I better stay home, where it's safe.:anic: *



Don't back out now.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Don't back out now. *



I'm gonna.................


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm gonna................. *



Better not!.......Or else............You will be visited by 3 men in black suits at your doorstep to take over Corpus Christi.....The goldendragon, seig, & myself.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Better not!.......Or else............You will be visited by 3 men in black suits at your doorstep to take over Corpus Christi.....The goldendragon, seig, & myself. *



You won't like it here, the humidity's horrible.:drinkbeer


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You won't like it here, the humidity's horrible.:drinkbeer *



Sweating doesn't bother me a bit. It may be a problem for the Goldendragon but I'm sure he's willing to risk it.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hmmmm.......no need to beware of me, I just got Soul Calibur 2 for my Ps2 so I've quit dabbling in weapons in real life to become a master swordsman with my controller. I am still watching though.......:ticked: *


Watch....
and....
Learn....


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Who dat? *


offline topic.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, I 'm one of the "Good Guys!" *


No, you're not, you don't wear black.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Ken JP Stuczynski _
> *Yeah, but you have to be able to actually HIT me ...
> 
> *


You're right, and I would probably NEVER be able to do that!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You won't like it here, the humidity's horrible.:drinkbeer *


I grew up on the Chesapeake and lived on Tampa Bay for several years, I thrive on humidity.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I grew up on the Chesapeake and lived on Tampa Bay for several years, I thrive on humidity. *



You're just too tough!


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I grew up on the Chesapeake and lived on Tampa Bay for several years, I thrive on humidity. *



humidity! humidity! humidity! bleck! wanna talk about humidity? come to the philippines... besides, it be nice to have new people to play with.

oh, i'll post a pic up, eventually.. lol.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *humidity! humidity! humidity! bleck! wanna talk about humidity? come to the philippines... besides, it be nice to have new people to play with.
> 
> oh, i'll post a pic up, eventually.. lol. *



I visited the P.I. a few times and I completely agree.  That humid weather in those parts is killer. I was like a walking sweatbag when I was there... :shrug:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *humidity! humidity! humidity! bleck! wanna talk about humidity? come to the philippines... besides, it be nice to have new people to play with.
> 
> oh, i'll post a pic up, eventually.. lol. *



Can't argue with you there!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Can't argue with you there! *


A first.


----------



## Kimpatsu

Here's a pic of me in all my glory. :jedi1:


----------



## arnisador

Ah, I recognize the Shorinji Kempo uniform!


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Ah, I recognize the Shorinji Kempo uniform! *


It's called a _hoi._ 
They're fun to wear.


----------



## Phil Elmore

That belt is very unusual.  Is it cylindrical?  (Hi, Tony!)


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *That belt is very unusual.  Is it cylindrical?  (Hi, Tony!) *


Hi, Phil! :wavey: 
The belt worn with the hoi is like a long German sausage, filled with a sponge-like material. It's thick and bouncy, but tied in the same way as your standard obi.


----------



## shotmanuk

Best shot I can find!!!

Tess gets 10 out of 10 in my eyes:asian:


----------



## Damian Mavis

Uhm... How do you post an image? heh

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> *Uhm... How do you post an image? heh
> 
> Damian Mavis
> Honour TKD *




While making a post below the text field should be some buttons. One of the Browse will allow you to attach an image.

Good LucK

Rich Parsons
MT Moderator


----------



## Damian Mavis

Here I am with Master Choi, the Son of the Founder of TKD and the head of our ITF.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Kimpatsu, that's certainly is an unusual looking belt. It seems as if I learn something new about the MAs almost every day.


----------



## TangSooGuy

Well, I don't have too many martial arts pics of me online at the moment.... but here's one from when I used to be able to jump:


----------



## OULobo

How can I size a jpeg to fit the forum maximum?


----------



## arnisador

Post the question in Support and you'll get advice!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## OULobo

oops. sorry.


----------



## arnisador

No worries!


----------



## OULobo

Here a friend and I are armed to the teeth. I'm the one on the right. This was the night before a seminar.


----------



## OULobo

Holy shizzle! It actually worked!

I thought I'd never get to post pics here. I must tip my hat the Kaith and arnisador for that one. :asian:


----------



## arnisador

That's a big sword!


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *That's a big sword! *



Its a ceremonial kukri. Usually used for animal sacrifices. I just use it to slice cheese  (although my fiancee says its just to compensate for something, but what does she know anyway.):shrug:


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Kimpatsu, that's certainly is an unusual looking belt. It seems as if I learn something new about the MAs almost every day. *


You've never seen a hoi before? Check out WSKO Homepage for more pics.
Best,


----------



## Kimpatsu

> Remo-"Chun, you're unbelievable."


Actually, the quote was, "Chiun, you're incredible."
I've seen Remo, too.


----------



## arnisador

"Inconceivable!"

(Sorry, wrong movie!)


----------



## Kimpatsu

Best dialogue in the movie:
Remo: "Chiun, you're a real pain in the ***."
Chiun: "That is because it is the shortest route to your brain."
Cue spontaneous audience laughter at that one.


----------



## OULobo

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *Best dialogue in the movie:
> Remo: "Chiun, you're a real pain in the ***."
> Chiun: "That is because it is the shortest route to your brain."
> Cue spontaneous audience laughter at that one. *



My fiancee gets mad because I hum the themesong all the time.


----------



## Kimpatsu

Why are hamburgers called fast food? Because they speed you on the way to the grave.
...As I thought, you have no sense of humour.


----------



## OULobo

You're gonna make me watch that movie tonight.


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *"Inconceivable!"
> 
> (Sorry, wrong movie!) *


Which film are you thinking of?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

"The Princess Bride".

(Gods, I feel like such a geek....I get it....heh)


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *"The Princess Bride".
> 
> (Gods, I feel like such a geek....I get it....heh) *


Sorry, Kaith, I've never seen it. I have seen a spoof over at www.theforce.net though.


----------



## Nightingale

I got it too.  Its my favorite movie!


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *I got it too.  Its my favorite movie! *


Sorry, which one: Princess Bride, the spoof, or Remo?


----------



## Nightingale

we posted at the same time.  the original Princess Bride movie.


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *we posted at the same time.  the original Princess Bride movie. *


The perils of online discussions.
You might enjoy this spoof of one of the scenes, done as a lightsabre battle.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thanks for the link...I kinda got sidetracked with spoilers....heh.


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Thanks for the link...I kinda got sidetracked with spoilers....heh.  *


Yes, the site is addictive.
:jediduel:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *"Inconceivable!"
> 
> (Sorry, wrong movie!) *



"I do not think that word means, what you think it means!"


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *"I do not think that word means, what you think it means!" *


...followed by a pregnant pause...


----------



## Damian Mavis

Tangsooguy, that's a good kick, nice pic.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Yup, nice form and excellent height on that kick Tangsooguy... :asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *You've never seen a hoi before? Check out WSKO Homepage for more pics.
> Best, *



Cool, thanks for the link... :asian:


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Cool, thanks for the link... :asian: *


No problem. Also check out www.bskf.org for the British Federation. (Plenty of links there, too, to the Australian, French, and Canadian Federations, among others.)
Best,


----------



## progressivetactics

Yari-------That was hilarious. I'm suprised no one commented on it.

I've been married only 7 years, and it feels like she has been talking 17years!!


----------



## Shinzu

here is a new one that my wife took.


----------



## Nightingale

nice pic


----------



## Shinzu

thanx


----------



## Ender

are we supposed to put our pics up here????


----------



## Shinzu

yeah sure... put 'em up!!


----------



## Nightingale

only if you want to post one.


----------



## arnisador

That's a nice shot *Shinzu*.


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *That's a nice shot Shinzu. *


Yes, it is. Was it taken in a local park?


----------



## Ender

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *only if you want to post one. *



but I'm fugly!*L


----------



## Shinzu

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *Yes, it is. Was it taken in a local park? *



thanx guys   actually it was taken in my back yard.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

A Cali TKD practitioner


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

And my training partner, my daughter, a Jr Cali TKD practitioner. Ready to scrap at the California Open TKD Tourney in Long Beach, Cali...


----------



## Shinzu

very cool!!!


----------



## Galvatron

not the best pic, but oh well


----------



## arnisador

We need a PhotoShop expert to lighten that up!


----------



## Galvatron

Heck, I can do that.


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *This is from about three years ago at Battle of LA Tournament in Los Angeles.  One of my instructors, Mr. John Newburg, was kind enough to asssit me in my self defense. *



... but not everyone keeps their brains there.


----------



## arnisador

Ah, much better *Galvatron*!


----------



## karatekid1975

I have newer pics of me, but this dang thing keeps saying it's too big no matter how small I make it ..... I'll keep trying .......


----------



## karatekid1975

Boot to the head


----------



## karatekid1975

Oops forgot to attach pic .....


----------



## karatekid1975

Here's another ..... My "talk to the foot" pic hehehehe


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *Here's another ..... My "talk to the foot" pic hehehehe *




Where have you been lately?


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *Here's another ..... My "talk to the foot" pic hehehehe *



Hey Laurie~!! Great to see you back 

Great pics ~!!!

Tess


----------



## karatekid1975

Thanks, Tess 

jfarnsworth, I didn't go anywhere. I just haven't been posting. Well, I have in the Korean arts forum. But thanks for asking  I'll make sure I visit on a regular basis


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *jfarnsworth, I didn't go anywhere. I just haven't been posting. Well, I have in the Korean arts forum. But thanks for asking  I'll make sure I visit on a regular basis   *



Cool . I haven't posted in that section in a long time. Catch you somewhere.


----------



## Shinzu

nice pics karatekid!!


----------



## karatekid1975

Thanks


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

okay, i am totally computer illiterate so we're going to see if this works...if not i'm oh well, use your imagination...:asian:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Jason, does the picture help?  You asked a couple weeks ago which one i was cause you couldn't place a face


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *okay, i am totally computer illiterate so we're going to see if this works...if not i'm oh well, use your imagination...:asian: *



Nice photo... :asian:


----------



## arnisador

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

see title


----------



## arnisador

Moved here, from General Martial Arts Talk (unless I got confused--I was moving a lot of stuff between several fora!).

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## 2fisted

This is an older pic but it's ok.  Don't have any m.a. related ones.  Anyway here ya go


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by 2fisted _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an older pic but it's ok.  Don't have any m.a. related ones.  Anyway here ya go  *



Welcome to the Board  

It's always fun to put a face to a name.

Tess


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Welcome to the Board
> 
> It's always fun to put a face to a name.
> 
> Tess *



It's easy for you ... even in your avatar you are so damn photogenic!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Ken JP Stuczynski _
> *It's easy for you ... even in your avatar you are so damn photogenic! *



hahaa  well thanks Ken.. but in all seriousness.. it's totally positional and in the lighting~!!


----------



## theletch1

> it's totally positional and in the lighting~!!


 Only because I'm a gentleman and kids read this I'm not going to respond to that as my first reaction would have been.   I've yet to see a photo of you in any "pose" or any lighting that wasn't great.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Only because I'm a gentleman and kids read this I'm not going to respond to that as my first reaction would have been.   I've yet to see a photo of you in any "pose" or any lighting that wasn't great. *



*snickers* well I do have many bloopers of myself.. I get them out when I need a good Laugh


----------



## 2fisted

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Welcome to the Board
> 
> It's always fun to put a face to a name.
> 
> Tess *



 Thanks Tess


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *hahaa  well thanks Ken.. but in all seriousness.. it's totally positional and in the lighting~!! *



Actually I've seen a number of your photos and the non-photoshopped, seemingly candid, casual ones (like your avatars) I think are by far the best.  

The "checkered" photoshopped one I saw somewhere was really cool, though.


----------



## theletch1

O.K. time for the "Favorite Tess photo" contest.... my vote (so far) is the one that Seig took of her climbing up onto the rock when they went hiking.


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *O.K. time for the "Favorite Tess photo" contest.... my vote (so far) is the one that Seig took of her climbing up onto the rock when they went hiking. *


----------



## Aikikitty

That picture is here  http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9760&perpage=15&pagenumber=17

or if that doesn't work......Page 17 of the thread "Different Pictures of Yourself" in the Urusai Bar and Grill section.   

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Ken JP Stuczynski

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *That picture is here  http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9760&perpage=15&pagenumber=17
> 
> or if that doesn't work......Page 17 of the thread "Different Pictures of Yourself" in the Urusai Bar and Grill section.
> 
> Robyn :asian: *



Thanks, Robyn.  Cool Pic of Tess, no doubt.  She has that natural angular eye-of-the-tiger fiery elf thing down pretty good.

Any pics of u?


----------



## Aikikitty

Nope, I don't have any pics of me up.  Maybe someday I'll try to figure out how to put one up.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *Jason, does the picture help?  You asked a couple weeks ago which one i was cause you couldn't place a face  *



Of course,  , Now I just would have liked to have seen this a while ago. Sorry that it's late.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *hahaa  well thanks Ken.. but in all seriousness.. it's totally positional and in the lighting~!! *



Huh, I already told you what I thought about the lighting and such in your pictures.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Huh, I already told you what I thought about the lighting and such in your pictures. *



well yeah Jason.. hahaa but you know me in 'real life' *G*


----------



## KenpoTess

Ok let's see some new faces in here


----------



## Chronuss

then bring the digital tomorrow!!!!


----------



## KenpoTess

Chronuss said:
			
		

> then bring the digital tomorrow!!!!



uhhhhhhhh....... are you going change face by tomorrow .. or am I?
*Blinks*


----------



## Rich Parsons

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> uhhhhhhhh....... are you going change face by tomorrow .. or am I?
> *Blinks*


Tess, you need QS (Quality System) proof that you have dotted all your (enemies/students) eyes and crossed all your "T's"


----------



## KenpoTess

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Tess, you need QS (Quality System) proof that you have dotted all your (enemies/students) eyes and crossed all your "T's"



I see what you mean Rich *G* I shall take the digital in tomorrow just so I can Dot some eyes   artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess

Chronuss (Chad) showing the kids how it's done


----------



## KenpoTess

Seig demonstrating on Phillip


----------



## Chronuss

...it stabs when it is told...  :uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss

StickDummy and Fuzzy....

no, no, no...._this_ is how it's done...


----------



## Chronuss

..and Fuzzy's shirt _definately_ reflects her... :uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss

...journey to the center of your mind...


----------



## Chronuss

StickDummy and StickDummy Jr...


----------



## Chronuss

...it got stabbed.. :erg:


----------



## Chronuss

..stalemate.


----------



## tkdguy1982

I would post one on here but I don't think so since I am still a white belt... haha.


----------



## Chronuss

Fuzzy gets skewered...


----------



## Chronuss

StickDummy Jr. exacting vengeance...


----------



## Chronuss

...the Queen has been..um...poked!   :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

_always_ smile....


----------



## TheRustyOne

Thanks for the pics, Chronuss!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

my shirt doesn't reflect my attitute...gonna go pouts now.  class was a lot of fun though, always love working with sticks with stickdummy.


----------



## Chronuss

...that's cause StickDummy...is..._special_..... :uhyeah:


----------



## Seig

We do have a unique group to say the least.


----------



## Chronuss

...methinks that's a _huge_ understatement...


----------



## Ceicei

I see in many pictures, some of the orange belts are practicing knife techniques.  In my school, we don't start until green belt.  When do you actually start teaching these at your dojo?

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess

Ceicei said:
			
		

> I see in many pictures, some of the orange belts are practicing knife techniques.  In my school, we don't start until green belt.  When do you actually start teaching these at your dojo?
> 
> - Ceicei



Hey Ceicei 

This is our FMA Friday night Class   Not Kenpo~!!
Mr. Pete (Stickdummy) is our Instructor. Sticks, Knives, open hands.. tis all very good stuff ~!


----------



## KenpoTess

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> my shirt doesn't reflect my attitute...gonna go pouts now.  class was a lot of fun though, always love working with sticks with stickdummy.



uhhh Jani.. we worked with Pokey's last night.. Sticks was last Friday 
*POKES*


----------



## Ceicei

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Hey Ceicei
> 
> This is our FMA Friday night Class   Not Kenpo~!!
> Mr. Pete (Stickdummy) is our Instructor. Sticks, Knives, open hands.. tis all very good stuff ~!



Thank you for the clarification!  I had wondered what StickDummy was doing with your Kenpo class...that was my next question.  You answered that too.

So you cross train with FMA...  Great idea!  Tis all very good stuff alright!

- Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth

OK, I was going to post a picture of me but where did the attachments go????????????????????????? :idunno:


----------



## KenpoTess

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> OK, I was going to post a picture of me but where did the attachments go????????????????????????? :idunno:




Hey Jason.. The Attachments are now part of the Premium membership.. 

See this Link 

MT wants to offer premium members something extra. 

Hope this helps~!
Tess


----------



## jfarnsworth

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Hey Jason.. The Attachments are now part of the Premium membership.. Hope this helps~!
> Tess



Alright  .


----------



## satans.barber

Seig and Tess' training room looks great, I wish we had one like that! Training in a church hall is crappy, we can't have mirrors, mats, bags or anything nice like that 

Ian.


----------



## jfarnsworth

When I get a moment I will fill out for the premium membership then. Maybe by then I'll try to get better photos before I post them up here. Besides the one I thought that would go here people may not want to see.  :idunno:  Castillo is always lurking about, you know. :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Thank you for the clarification!  I had wondered what StickDummy was doing with your Kenpo class...that was my next question.  You answered that too.
> 
> So you cross train with FMA...  Great idea!  Tis all very good stuff alright!
> 
> - Ceicei


You're welcome Ceicei~!

Yes, Pete does Kenpo with us during the week and we do FMA with him on Fridays.. works nicely


----------



## Chronuss

...jeez...don't everyone put pictures up at once...might crash the MT servers...then Bob'd get really angry... :uhohh:


----------



## Stick Dummy

I still say that I photo like a corpse.

Chronuss, too much free time in class if you can take pix.......  We'll remedy that soon enough. :jedi1:


----------



## Chronuss

Randy's (Hakamaman) bl-..well...you can see for yourself.


----------



## Chronuss

Randy's fiancé, Trina.


----------



## KenpoTess

Randy's bi?  errr oh biceps.. best think before you type *POKES*
*Snickers and chortles.. he's a hoot~!


----------



## Chronuss

...that's a BL....think about it...


----------



## KenpoTess

yeah yeah yeah.. I don't wanna.. my brainholder may implode  :disgust: 


I see Adam in the Bar and Grill.. woohooo *chalks another up for the groupies ~!


----------



## KenpoTess

Loons all of em 
Randy is proof Evolution exists on some level 
Chronuss and he at their finest~!


----------



## Chronuss

..not our finest...but definately one of the moments...it's..just..._profound_...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

The sad part is that they act like this all the time, even out in public....wonders why we don't claim them sometimes


----------



## Chronuss

please...who else's would we be...?


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> please...who else's would we be...?



i don't know who else would you be???


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

they make animal noises and they act like monkeys...any one else seeing a resemblence here?


----------



## Chronuss

the fact that Randy can walk and sound like a monkey is disturbing enough...


----------



## Stick Dummy

Chronuss,

The FACT that Randy is on YOUR back, and you are SMILING makes me well

ugh

"Skeered!!!"

artyon: 

Time for more "Pencat Macarena" methinks!


----------



## Chronuss

thankfully the banjo music wasn't playing in the background...  ...ain't skeert!


----------



## Seig

Chronuss said:
			
		

> thankfully the banjo music wasn't playing in the background...  ...ain't skeert!


I could have sworn I heard him saying something about squealing....


----------



## satans.barber

I'm just looking through some old photos and I've found this from years ago! I think I was 8 looking at the date on the negatives so it's 14 years ago (I've been in MA longer than I thought!).

It'll have to be a link cos I've not signed up as paying person yet:

http://ianatkinson.net/files/kick.jpg

Ian.


----------



## KenpoTess

*G* what a cutie  Great pose too Ian~!!! Thanks for sharing~! 

Amazing how time flies eh 

Tess


----------



## TheRustyOne

http://www.geocities.com/machinethreat/members.html

Scroll down towards the bottom to the bio w/ the name Abbey Coates. Should be a pic there my friend took of me last week.


----------



## KenpoTess

Word to the Young .. Please be wary of posting info on yourself.  It can be utilized in a manner that can be detrimental.  

Tess


----------



## 7starmantis

Great pictures everyone, its cool seeing faces to put with all the posts we read. Some look as I imagined, some dont, either way its nice to see everyone. 

7sm


----------



## 7starmantis

Nightingale said:
			
		

> we posted at the same time. the original Princess Bride movie.


I have to say, probably one of the top all time favorite movies for me! 

I enjoyed the spoofs that were posted as well!!

7sm


----------



## OUMoose

Hmmm... I guess I'll have to break out the scanner.  Not sure if Lobo would want me to post some of the pictures I still have though...  Ahh, the good ol' days of college...


----------



## OULobo

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I guess I'll have to break out the scanner.  Not sure if Lobo would want me to post some of the pictures I still have though...  Ahh, the good ol' days of college...



Don't worry, I gave up shame and guilt for lent. Post away, they are all just testament to my extreme training in the Iron Liver style.


----------



## Chronuss

OULobo said:
			
		

> Post away, they are all just testament to my extreme training in the Iron Liver style.



methinks that style is the most studied across US campuses... :drinkbeer


----------



## Gary Crawford

please remove


----------



## KenpoTess

Gary.. Removed post per your request.

~Tess


----------



## Digital Decay

Ok, time to join the festivities I suppose...

http://home.comcast.net/~digitaldecay/camshift.jpg

that's the picture I accidently took while adjusting my webcam


----------



## Gary Crawford

Ok,I admitt,I aint pretty!


----------



## Baytor

I'd post a picture of me, but I don't think I have a digital picture that I can share.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Brother Rich,
This one is for you. I thought you may like this one. I'm trying to start him early.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Brother JF, 

Just remember it is not my fault 

Seriously, I like to see people train. I hope he enjoys it for a long time.


----------



## Pale Rider

Hollywood1340 said:
			
		

> I'd have to say my whole bloody site


Seems like your site is still down....


----------



## Pale Rider

karatekid1975 said:
			
		

> Here's my site: http://www.geocities.com/tsdstudent/L_B_Pics.html
> 
> It's not much right now, but I will be adding/changing pics soon. Check out my hook kick  There's also pics of my man, and our dog.
> 
> Shinzu, cool. The ol' TSD uniform  Cool pic


Nice pics there.. impressive height on the hooks and side kicks..


----------



## Hollywood1340

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Seems like your site is still down....


Oh its up, just not complete. If you wish you can access it at http://www.geocities.com/indy458/main1.html Its in bits and pieces right now, but...well see for yourself


----------



## Pale Rider

Here is a photo that I would like to share:







http://www.geocities.com/t_s_d_u/

http://tsdu.sanctum-x.net

All three links are similiar in nature. The first link is on the image itself.


----------



## Pale Rider

Hollywood1340 said:
			
		

> Oh its up, just not complete. If you wish you can access it at http://www.geocities.com/indy458/main1.html Its in bits and pieces right now, but...well see for yourself


Thanks for letting me know.. I am looking over your site now, very informative..

How are you able to place mpgs on your geocities site? Nevermind... lol... I caught it.. they are embedded off of another site.  That is what I did, before my webmaster told me that I was using too much bandwidth...


----------



## mj-hi-yah

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Brother Rich,
> This one is for you. I thought you may like this one. I'm trying to start him early.


How cute is that boy I ask you?  He must be a young Jedi!!!!:jedi1:


----------



## jfarnsworth

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> How cute is that boy I ask you?  He must be a young Jedi!!!!:jedi1:



As I've said before. I know I didn't get much but the kids at least turned out cute. :idunno: 

p.s. 
Yes, the force is with him strong. Castillo will have no chance to turn him. :asian:


----------



## James Kovacich

Heres me with my student who is a TINY bit bigger than me.

http://www.scientific-streetfighting.com/academypics.html


----------



## Feisty Mouse

lol!  Just a little???


----------



## Cryozombie

Since this thread came back up... and since I am somthing of a Megalomaniac...

Here's something more recent than the one I posted way back when...


----------



## KenpoTess

Got bored and left unsupervised with the digital today


----------



## Bammx2

oh mercy


----------



## jfarnsworth

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Got bored and left unsupervised with the digital today



Lucky for us.


----------



## satans.barber

Here's one that was taken of me mid 'Dance of Death' a couple of months ago. I had to hide it away quick when Brian brought them in to show us as the lady attacking me is one half of our 'Dating in the Dojo' couple and I didn't really want her boyfriend to see it for obvious reasons (he's the jelous type...)!

Ian.


----------



## satans.barber

And a Photoshop mess-around:

Ian.


----------



## Rob Broad

Put the children and those weak of heart to bed, and do not stare directly at the picture.  My ugliness has the effect of making stomachs empty.


----------



## Flatlander

Wow, Rob.  Your avatar bears an uncanny resemblance to the real you.  Was that picture taken with a camera phone?


----------



## shaolinchi

hey, this is me...if anyone is wondering the belt i'm wearing is an Assitant Instructors belt. I am not certified to teach yet, but am training to do so!

*Image removed*





*<Mod Note> : I removed the image as it was causing a pop-up to show asking for a username and password on the site the image was located on. Please feel free to repost from a publically accessible location - Kaith*


----------



## Rob Broad

flatlander said:
			
		

> Wow, Rob.  Your avatar bears an uncanny resemblance to the real you.  Was that picture taken with a camera phone?



The pic was taken in low light with a disposible camera, and had to be cropped to fit into MT acceptable size.  I am not too good with photos on the computer, since they are not really a priority for me at this time.


----------



## kenpo tiger

Rob,

I agree with Flatlander.  Your avatar is truly you -- or IS it you, and the picture...??

Seriously, my cartoon looked sorta kinda like me, but it wasn't as far off as some of them are, judging by the posts here.  And -- that's meant in a GOOD way.  Nice to see people's pix.

Sorry - the Queen of Paranoia doesn't post 'em.  KT


----------



## Rob Broad

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Seriously, my cartoon looked sorta kinda like me, but it wasn't as far off as some of them are, judging by the posts here.  And -- that's meant in a GOOD way.  Nice to see people's pix.
> 
> Sorry - the Queen of Paranoia doesn't post 'em.  KT



If I can post my gruesome appearance, and possible scar everyone who looks at you can atleast post 1 pic of yourself.


----------



## KenpoTess

Great pics Ian and Rob


----------



## KatGurl[v2]

Oh, yay. I love reviving threads. I gots some new and more recent pics. (Yay!)


----------



## The Kai

hey

How do you get photo's to post (there is no attach button to use so that about the extent of my savvy!)


----------



## KenpoTess

See this Thread 
Hi The Kai,
You will need a Supporting Membership *see above thread*or You can  link via an url on the net..
Any questions please post in the above link or in the Support forum.  Thanks~!

~Tess
-MT S. MOD


----------



## The Kai

Thanks

Is paypal trustable??  or do checks still work


----------



## The Kai

In the meantime, I've been doodling with a free websit at yahoo groups.  if you want check it out http://photos.groups.yahoo.com/group/KaiKenpo/
Please be kind!


----------



## kenpo tiger

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> If I can post my gruesome appearance, and possible scar everyone who looks at you can atleast post 1 pic of yourself.


Nah.  Sorry.  I missed MJ's bb test - was supposed to be there but had a conflict with a family function - so that would have been where you could have seen me.  

Besides, I thought that was a nice picture of you.  KT


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Put the children and those weak of heart to bed, and do not stare directly at the picture. My ugliness has the effect of making stomachs empty.


OMG Rob Where is the bottle of soda?  I must agree you look so much like your avatar it's just..... wow!  Nice to see ya........... again:wavey: !


----------



## KenpoTess

paypal is very trustworthy~!! Checks work too


----------



## Flatlander

I can personally vouch for the safety of paypal.  I used it to purchase a few things, including my supporting membership here.  Since becoming a supporting member, my legs are smoother, and my tan has evened!  As well, I'm a better cook, and kick higher than ever before!


----------



## Rob Broad

Paypal, is very trustworthy and guaranteed.  The only drawback is if you are signing up without a credit card it takes a few days to get you authorized.

My pic was taken a few years ago in 2000, the reason there is no Coke in my hand is because I wasstanding beside Mr. Joe Palanzo.  You can see the whole pic on my website.  http://dynamickenpo.tripod.com


----------



## kenpo tiger

Gee Rob.  You know some really nifty guys!  Seriously, what a treat to be able to train with them.  I have to get to some tournaments...  Nice pics of you - again - coke bottle notwithstanding.  KT


----------



## Rob Broad

I have had my pic taken with several others but with no scanner I can't put them on the computer.  I have pics with myself and Zach Whitson, Huk Planas, George Dillman, Kim Dillman, Jay Arnold, Ed Parker Jr. Tim Hartman, Dr. Maung Gyi, and a few others.  I once had my pic taken with SGM Parker, it was glorious, but the camera was lost by one of my students that day, and I never got to see the pic.  I have also had my pic take with the Goldendragon but no one ever sent me a copy.

Tournaments are a great place to meet some of the notables, but camps and seminars are much better.  The pictures are good, but the knowledge gained from working with one fo these people is much more valuable.


----------



## MA-Caver

Thanks to the help of one of my BEST friends I can now post pics... do I have any MA pics of myself... nah... but I got pics of the second half of my name... enjoy...By the way this is going down a 220' mineshaft where 95' down the shaft intersects into a drift/tunnel which dead-ends at a natural cave opening...the cave itself is roughly a little over a mile in length and over 300 feet in depth


----------



## MA-Caver

And still one more...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

cool pics...i absolutely love caving, i think it's really challenging at least for me and i like to push myself sometimes...where were these caves?  i've only been a couple of times but i'd like to go exploring some caves in a different area if possible


----------



## MA-Caver

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> cool pics...i absolutely love caving, i think it's really challenging at least for me and i like to push myself sometimes...*where were these caves?*  i've only been a couple of times but i'd like to go exploring some caves in a different area if possible


I'd tell ya but then I'd have to kill ya :mp5: ... they're semi-secret meaning that pubically we're not wanting to reveal the locations openly to preserve the caves and the folks (not trained for that sort of caving) that want to go in them. But show that you know how to get in and out of them and we'll take ya there.
Caving I think is an excellent areobic work out...especially vertical (rope).


----------



## Bammx2

most kool hobby!
 I just started doing a little last year in the northwest of england and I am definately getting back into it when I go back!

MACaver-if you ever want a new challenge..or just a new place,look into england,specially round the ingleton area.There is a great climbing/caving store with a neat little cafe' upstairs where all the cavers and such meet.


----------



## MA-Caver

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> most kool hobby!
> I just started doing a little last year in the northwest of england and I am definately getting back into it when I go back!
> 
> MACaver-if you ever want a new challenge..or just a new place,look into england,specially round the ingleton area.There is a great climbing/caving store with a neat little cafe' upstairs where all the cavers and such meet.


:lol: looks like I'm gonna have to start a whole new thread here... :lol: 
I'd love to try some British caves as I've a few "mates" who are from the Island and they've told me stories that make me drool... heh. But alas... until my lottery ticket comes in (ok, ok gotta buy one first), it's just a borehole dream to go there.


----------



## KenpoTess

Here's part of our crew and our friend Blindside aka Lamont who joined us from Wyoming, a couple nights this week.

Hope to see you in February Lamont~!!  Thanks for the great class last night 

~Tess

Malia,Kathie,Tess,Lamont
back row, Chad Kyle, Randy, Leon


----------



## Sarah

Cool photo Tess


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

tess how did fluffy get taller than yetti?????????  :idunno:   i would have been to class if the car behaved properly.


----------



## Hollywood1340

Lamont cut his hair!!!


----------



## Chronuss

Fluffy is wearing three-inch thick rib kickers as shoes....


----------



## clfsean

2nd from Right standing... looking lost & confused... 

http://www.hungsingatl.com/Foto04SummerGeeTuck.htm?photo=11


----------



## SMP

here is a photo that was done by a friend a couple of years ago

http://www.design-renovations.com/photo.html


----------



## Blindside

Hollywood1340 said:
			
		

> Lamont cut his hair!!!



Well, actually I cut it in July of 2003, so about a month after I was in Missoula with you.  The WV crew didn't ever see me with my long hippy hair.  

By the way, thanks to Mr. Seigal and Tess and all for having me over, I had a great time.

Lamont


----------



## Seig

Blindside said:
			
		

> Well, actually I cut it in July of 2003, so about a month after I was in Missoula with you. The WV crew didn't ever see me with my long hippy hair.
> 
> By the way, thanks to Mr. Seigal and Tess and all for having me over, I had a great time.
> 
> Lamont


You are welcome anytime!


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Tess, you have amazing hair.


----------



## sasquatchnaruto

I dont like pictures at all but here is one when i began training to be a teacher a year and a half ago


----------

